# recommend a negative scanner..help



## horseracingfreak (Jun 11, 2013)

hey guys/gals,
   just found this website today and i suspect im going to spend alot of time here as its exactly what ive been looking for.
the reason for this post, and if im in the wrong spot, i apologize as im learnig this site, is I have a boatload of old 35mm film negatives. about 50% are from the 1980s and i have a good idea whats on them. the rest, i discovered when my dad died and i suspect are atleast 40 years old.
 i would like to get some input from people here on a good negative scanner. ideally, it would be able to scan negatives at a high enough resolution that i could print an 8x10 if i saw something i really liked and perhaps also be able to scan some older 4x6 prints i also found.
 ive seen some items on camera websites and amazon but would appreciate feedback from anyone that including prices etc ..THANKS!!


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi. I think it depends on what you want to spend. There are some good flatbed options about. Or alternatively you could go for a standalone film scanner, Nikon coolscan, or Minolta. I use an Epson V330 and it does a fine job, I paid $350 in New Zealand. I think Epson and Canon are the main options for a flatbed. I have only ever used Epson, I have heard great things about the V700.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2013)

I use a Nikon Cool Scan 9000 (35mm up to 4x5). You can find them on the  web used for around $1200-$1600. If you need one just for 35mm, then any  of the Nikon Cool Scans are very nice. You could also look for a  Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 5400, they sell used for around $400. Another  scanner is the Artixscan 4000TF.


----------



## limr (Jun 15, 2013)

I use a Canon CanoScan 8800F and have had no complaints. Looks like there is a newer model, the 9000F MKII. 
$160 on Amazon: Amazon.com: Canon CanoScan 9000F MKII Color Image Scanner: Electronics

Edited: It scans 35mm and 120, and can do hi res. I just printed a few 11x14 prints, some from a 120 neg, some from 35mm and they all look great.


----------



## cgw (Jul 4, 2013)

webestang64 said:


> I use a Nikon Cool Scan 9000 (35mm up to 4x5). You can find them on the  web used for around $1200-$1600. If you need one just for 35mm, then any  of the Nikon Cool Scans are very nice. You could also look for a  Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 5400, they sell used for around $400. Another  scanner is the Artixscan 4000TF.



What??? The 9000ED  takes only 35mm/120/220. Please show us all the used 9000EDs for $1200-$1600, too. They're more like double that but have gotten cheaper now that Nikon no longer supports any of them with parts and service.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^^I agree. They usually go for 3-4k, which seems pretty high to me being that you can get certain flextights for less than that. Never been a fan on Nikon's film scanners. Had a couple that broke and they were always streaking. I did use the 9000ED, but I don't recall much about it, so I am guessing I again wasn't too impressed.

I always liked the Minolta DiMage MultiPro.

If you can find one nearby, a seller that will ship it or can arrange freight, the Scitex Jazz is what I'd recommend. A used Jazz for the money is about the best thing you can get.

There is currently an Eversmart Pro listed for pennies, you should inquire with the seller about freight:

Creo Scitex Eversmart Pro | eBay


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2013)

I also used the predecessor to this scanner pretty extensively:

Epson Expression 10000XL Photo Flatbed Scanner 010343862340 | eBay

It's also a great scanner, though the EverSmart is better.


----------

